# Encore 209x50 + BH209 + T/C 250 gr. Shockwaves = AMAZING***PICS ADDED***



## aaronward9 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just got an Encore muzzleloader and had a chance to shoot it today and let me tell you...it's the most amazing feeling to have a ML shoot better than your rifle!  I am shooting a standard Encore with 110 gr. BH209 and T/C 250 gr. Shockwaves. I have a Nikon Pro-Staff 3-9x40 on top of it. 

I started out at 25 yards and shot once.  I put the crosshairs on the target center and moved the crosshairs to where the bullet hit. I moved the target back to 100 yards and after a few shots of getting it closer to zero, I swabbed the barrel with a dry patch and wanted to shoot a 3 shot group.

I took the first shot and it was perfect...dead center and 1" high. I quickly reloaded as if it was a hunting situation and shot again...nothing..couldn't see a hole..  I was mad at first because I though it had missed so much it wasn't even on paper. I walked to the target and realized that I actually put 2 shots in the same hole!!  I walked back to the bench and loaded the gun again...  I shot again and cut that hole in half!!  So, with 3 shots, I could cover them all with a nickel! I packed everything up and went home!

I'll have pics. in a little bit for "proof!" So, now, I have my CVA Optima Pro up for sale in the S&S!!  It's a great shooter too and actually shoots groups like this one, but I'm going to keep the Encore because I have a rifle setup for it too!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Nov 1, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> I just got an Encore muzzleloader and had a chance to shoot it today and let me tell you...it's the most amazing feeling to have a ML shoot better than your rifle!  I am shooting a standard Encore with 110 gr. BH209 and T/C 250 gr. Shockwaves. I have a Nikon Pro-Staff 3-9x40 on top of it.
> 
> I started out at 25 yards and shot once.  I put the crosshairs on the target center and moved the crosshairs to where the bullet hit. I moved the target back to 100 yards and after a few shots of getting it closer to zero, I swabbed the barrel with a dry patch and wanted to shoot a 3 shot group.
> 
> ...



I have not had the same amount of success with mine, I have not decidd to go with the BH209, but have shot my encore with !00 grains of goex fffgI am pleased but have not gotten the good of a group yet i hav e put 3 shots into a 1 in group.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2009)

aaron, when I shot 777 from my encore I was dropping them in about 2" groups...switched to BH209 and it went to an inch or less...only change made

also dont worry about running that dry patch next time.  mine shoots as good on the third or fourth shot as the 40th.

congrats on the sweet shooter!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re:*

Aaron,

Welcome to the brotherhood.  Below you will see my own 3shot group at 100 yds.  Same gun and load, the only difference is I'm shooting a 300 grain Nosler partition.
Oh yeah, I agree with Jim on the dry patch. 40 shots as good as 1 shot, just clean it when you get home.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 1, 2009)

I honestly and truely see no need to remove the 50 cal barrel from my encore and put one of the centerfire barrels on it.  At normal hunting ditances around here (150yds and under) My encore with the 50 barrel is just as good a killer. I've not tried the BH209 everyone seems to like so much. I use Shockeys gold. But I do use shockwaves. Best saboted round I've found for inlines.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2009)

LanceColeman said:


> I honestly and truely see no need to remove the 50 cal barrel from my encore and put one of the centerfire barrels on it.  At normal hunting ditances around here (150yds and under) My encore with the 50 barrel is just as good a killer. I've not tried the BH209 everyone seems to like so much. I use Shockeys gold. But I do use shockwaves. Best saboted round I've found for inlines.



sometime in the summer of last year I sold all my centerfire barrels and rifles for that very reason


----------



## devolve (Nov 2, 2009)

I had an encore that shot the same as well. I just ordered a new one (endeavor). I hope it shoots just as good


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine did the sam thing. Love  it


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 6, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> sometime in the summer of last year I sold all my centerfire barrels and rifles for that very reason



Jim,

What gets me is I have friends that shoot 150 grains in their inlines and think you simply HAVE to have 300 plus grains and preferably a power belt to kill a deer...... 

Why?? Entrance from 250 TC shockwave and 100grs








Exit from 100 grs and a 250 shockwave






Funny thing is... they don't usually get exits. I've not shot a WHOLE bunch of critters with them yet. But as of yet have not had an issue with exit wounds. I honestly think (In my best techno talk) they're pushin too mushy a bullet too fast and hard making it squish too fast.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2009)

definitely not a NEED for that much bullet and powder, unless it is the only thing your gun will shoot accurately.

course if folks wanna shoot, I can live with it


----------



## fountain (Nov 7, 2009)

Lance, what u doin shooting a smoke pole?  what would robert and chris say bout this?


----------



## ETK (Nov 7, 2009)

My encore 50 cal has been an excellent gun and shoots great also.  As said before it is as good or better than some folks rifle at 200 yards.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 8, 2009)

TJ,

Chris wants to meet me and the wife down horse creek this feb. and shoot my flintlock. Thats what they say about it (LOL!) can't help it bro. I'm a recurve shooter from day one. But  there's sumpin about the smell of black powder that just draws me.


----------



## fountain (Nov 9, 2009)

Lance, just messin with ya bud.  i shot the same combo as stated above in my encore.  it shot great and was more accurate than i would have imagined.
i am an equal opportunity killer.  i do not discriminate between weapons like some.  last year i killed with the longbow, rifle, ml and compound.


----------

